# How much weight can my tank hold?



## g2nightmare (May 30, 2014)

Hey, I have a 32 gallon fish tank. How much weight can my tank hold?

I bought 122 lb of Cape Vincent Riverstone; I don't intend to use all of it, but I want to know how much I can use...

Thanks..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As much rock as you want, see additional comments posted Here


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Deeda said:


> As much rock as you want, see additional comments posted Here


Just as Deeda said. There is a video on youtube that shows a guy standing in I think a 10 gallon tank. Tank are built as I would like to say... Ford Tough!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

It'll also depend on the thickness of the glass.

For example there are a few variation of 55G tanks here: one type uses 6 mm glass, another one uses 9 mm glass.
The 9 mm glass can hold more weight than the 6 mm glass. How much is the maximum, I don't know.

I also never put stone on the glass directly. I always put styrofoam between the stone and the glass, or put the stone on the sands with 1 - 2" thickness.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Als49 said:


> <snip>
> 
> I also never put stone on the glass directly. I always put styrofoam between the stone and the glass, or put the stone on the sands with 1 - 2" thickness.


If you have fish that dig, putting the rocks over sand is a bad idea. They can be undermined and possibly kill a fish or break the tank. Not a problem to place rocks directly on the glass, as long as you are gentle about it.

The static weight of rock will not harm glass, but shifting rocks sure can.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

nodima said:


> Als49 said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...


In the four tanks I have had, 29 bow front, 55, 125 and my current 240, I have always placed rock directly on the glass bottom. As long as you do so carefully you won't hurt the glass in any way. You don't want your Cichlids digging under those base stones, crushing them and setting up all the stones on top for a fall.

Don't worry about total weight of rocks. I had almost 500#s of rock in my 125 and have somewhere around 400#s in my 240. In the 125 stones wet stacked bottom to to in 3/4 of the tank.

It's not the weight but distribution and falling rocks to worry about.

My old 125!with two different setups:



















My current 240 (consider the tank is 31" tall) with two different rock setups:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)




----------

